# ViP 722k Newbie Question



## sheltrk (Nov 1, 2007)

In an effort to save some money, I just switched to Dish Network from DIRECTV. We used to have an HR20, an old SD DirecTiVo, and an ancient SD receiver. We now have a ViP 612 serving one HDTV, and a ViP 722k serving an HDTV and an SDTV. So far, the switch has been mostly painless, and it's nice having an extra HD DVR.

One thing I've noticed, and don't really care for, is the way the 722k handles back-to-back recordings on a single channel. 
With the HR20:
Let's say I asked it to record back-to-back Programs A and B on channel Y, with both programs padded by 2 minutes front and back. This would result in two recordings each padded by 2 minutes on the front, and 2 minutes on the back. (+4 minutes total for each program).
With the 722k:
If I ask it to do the same thing, what I get is program A with 2 minutes of padding on the front, but 0 minutes on the back, and program B with 0 minutes on the front, and 2 minutes on the back. (+2 minutes for each program)

Obviously, all the content is there, but the partition is arbitrarily set so that there is no overlap between the programs. Is there any way to force the 722k to partition/copy the full padding requested onto both recordings?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I understand you need at least 5 minutes overlap in order to force one tuner to record the first program with the extra time & the other tuner to record the second with the extra time. So that's what I do when possible.

Try setting your second program to start 5 mins early & then see if each one uses a separate tuner.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I have seen it record the overlap for both programs when they are on the same OTA channel.

Otherwise, you don't get the overlap unless you are in Dual Mode, or have Record Plus enabled. The reason is that each tuner can only record one channel at a time. It takes about ten seconds to switch channels.

I don't know why it doesn't record the overlap for satellite programs on the same channel.


----------



## sheltrk (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike109 said:


> I understand you need at least 5 minutes overlap in order to force one tuner to record the first program with the extra time & the other tuner to record the second with the extra time. So that's what I do when possible.
> 
> Try setting your second program to start 5 mins early & then see if each one uses a separate tuner.


Interesting tip, but not quite what I'm hoping for. I don't really want to use up both tuners to record back-to-back programs on the same channel. I guess I could try that if/when I don't have another recording going on the other tuner.

What I wish is that the software were smart enough to mark the overlap as belonging to both recordings--that was what I was used to with the DIRECTV DVR. Seems like a really elegant way of handling padding and back-to-back recordings on the same channel.


----------



## sheltrk (Nov 1, 2007)

bnborg said:


> I have seen it record the overlap for both programs when they are on the same OTA channel.
> 
> Otherwise, you don't get the overlap unless you are in Dual Mode, or have Record Plus enabled. The reason is that each tuner can only record one channel at a time. It takes about ten seconds to switch channels.
> 
> I don't know why it doesn't record the overlap for satellite programs on the same channel.


So are you saying that 722(k) handles this case ("recording back-to-back programs on the same channel with padding") differently if the programs are on an OTA channel v. satellite? That seems a bit weird. Wonder why that is?

In any event, OTA is not really a good option for me at the moment. I have a 722k, and I don't have the OTA adapter. Even if I did, I can only pull in one or two OTA channels reliably with my indoor antenna.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You should be able to pick up the major stations out of Oklahoma City with an inexpensive outdoor antenna. Go to TV Fool or AntennaWeb.Org for more information pertinent to your exact location. With a 722k having only two tuners, you're not getting much bang for the buck. Go for the OTA unit to double your tuners. You can find it at Solid Signal for $29.99 plus shipping.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

sheltrk said:


> So are you saying that 722(k) handles this case ("recording back-to-back programs on the same channel with padding") differently if the programs are on an OTA channel v. satellite? That seems a bit weird. Wonder why that is?


Yes, I'm sure I've seen this happen.



sheltrk said:


> In any event, OTA is not really a good option for me at the moment. I have a 722k, and I don't have the OTA adapter. Even if I did, I can only pull in one or two OTA channels reliably with my indoor antenna.


I tried a set-top UHF antenna and had lousy reception like you. But then I built a *Home made antenna*. I ended up using OTA a lot, mainly for primetime network shows. There are still a couple I don't get (VHF), but the fourteen I do get make it worth the effort.

Note, the transmitters are about 50 miles away.


----------



## sheltrk (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the antenna advice, Kent and bnborg. Most of the back-to-back programs we record are on the major networks, so an extra two (OTA) tuners would be nifty. Sounds like I may have a new home improvement project soon...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It sure cuts down on the number of conflicts. Besides, the PQ of OTA is much better. IMO


----------

